# Another little nano.



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Oh, it's beautiful already! Congrats!! 
I like the layered colours, too, and am sure that dashes of red will be just the icing to top it off! 

Have you put some ferts in the substrate?
Would you list the plants?
(I'm planning a pico of a bit less than 2 gallons... )


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

looking real good.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Breathtaking. Literally - I audibly gasped. I love it. It looks SO BIG for such a little setup! It could be 200 gals!


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I love it!!! It makes me want to try my luck with a 2.5 again (last one looked soo bad that I torn it down)

Will be looking for updates:thumbsup:


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I thought it was peaceful and hoped other people would like it.

I haven't done anything to enrich the substrate. It's just ADA Aquasoil Amazonia.

Adding the extra Fe seemed to really make a difference in the depth of the green colors.

There's mini moss in the front, dwarf hairgrass in the midground and pearlweed in the background. There's also dwarf hairgrass planted under the pearlweed in the background. I think it helps keep the pearlweed "up" since it tends to creep along the substrate with this light.

I cut off the end of an old plastic comb and occassionally use tweezers to run it through the grass.

If my cherry shrimp ever procreate I'll pop a few in there to give it some bright red contrast.

I really think the size/shape/color of guinea will go well with this. I guess it's just a waiting game for now.

Oh, and that's ADA old black wood from Jeff Senske at Aquarium Design Group. It can sometimes be hard to find materials for little aquariums so it's always nice to find a source.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Absolutely stellar.


----------



## ky801 (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks great random!


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow I love small tanks. I cant wait to set one up myself. I have small jar by my desk with some erect moss and few other plants just to see if they will grow. Sorry if you already mentioned this but where did you get that tank.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks. I'm planning on getting some riccia stones and using them to make the moss foreground more permanent / manageable.

slickwillislim, someone purchased it in a shop in California and mailed it to me. 

The shop was not going to reorder and last I heard they only had 1 left, a 10g. That was months ago. I'm not aware of anyone in the US currently selling these tanks. I also don't know how to get one from overseas.

Yes, smaller thanks are great! Nanos seem to give me much less trouble than my larger tanks.


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking how much did that tank cost you. Too bad its not available it is a nice tank. 

Where did you get those lights. I like those much lights better than the spirals. It looks a lot sleeker(Sp?). Are they the red sea lights or are they something else.

Sorry for all the questions but I really want to set mine up right so I am looking at all of the nanos I can.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I had 3 of these tanks shipped to me together. 1.3g, 2.5g and 10g. I think the total with shipping was like $140 or something. Seems like the shipping alone was $40-45.

I know the 10g goes for $50 itself.

The lights are Azoo Galaxy lights that I painted black. I purchased hot pink ones for $15 each (half normal price) and then painted the reflectors white and the housing black. 13w each. 

Here is a link to a previous thread that has a lot of info and I believe contains a link to where I purchased the original lights:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...-help-my-first-nano-56k-i.html?highlight=azoo

The substrate is ADA Aquasoil Amazonia.

The background is just black aquarium background from Walmart and I used oiled to adhere it.

The lights are on a timer. 

I think that about covers it. Let me know if there's anything else.

P.S. Reading through the thread I linked to, I got the lights from:

http://www.aquariumconnection.com/


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

You are talking about Albany aquarium right? They had one left and it became my cave tank. It was a 6 gallon. I also just purchased a set of three ADA tanks from Aqua Forest. Dimensions of the three tanks in centimeters are 45x24x30, 36x22x26, and 31x18x24. About a 8, 4.5 and 3.5 gallon tank. If anyone is interested in rimless nano tanks you may want to give them a call, I believe they may ship. 4159298883. Very nice nano BTW. The tank looks bigger than it actually is. 


random_alias said:


> Thanks. I'm planning on getting some riccia stones and using them to make the moss foreground more permanent / manageable.
> 
> slickwillislim, someone purchased it in a shop in California and mailed it to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I think I meant azoo I have seen those before just not black. I guess painting them wouldnt be that hard. I read your other thread I guess thats why this sounded familiar.  oops


----------



## chenaus (May 21, 2006)

i like it. it does contrst nicely with the wood and the substrate


----------

